# APR Presents: Audi C6 RS6 5.0 TFSI V10 ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Product Page

APR is pleased to present the ultimate ECU Upgrade for the Audi RS6 5.0TFSI V10 Twin Turbo. 
After months of long nights and many hours of testing, development and more testing, we are 
pleased to offer you an ECU recalibration that is second to none. APR's extensive research and 
development provides you with a powerful ECU Upgrade with no loss of drivability or reliability. 
Expect tremendous increases in power and torque across the entire power band, improved 
throttle response and a smoother, more powerful top end.

The RS6's engine management presented new challenges to the Engineering Teams at APR in the 
form of new control strategies for torque management. Significant time was spent researching 
these new strategies to properly request more load and therefore more boost in the lower end 
of the power band. The results were simple, a torque curve that crushes the competition and 
delivers a rush of power like no other in the industry.

For safety and shift quality concerns, APR's Engineering Teams spent even more time determining 
appropriate levels of torque to deliver in first gear. As such, maximum boost pressure is lower in 
1st gear than all other gears. This resulted in the most powerful yet reliable software possible.

The Audi RS6 5.0TFSI V10 Twin Turbo ECU Upgrade is an expertly recalibrated engine control 
strategy that remaps boost, timing, air fuel ratios and other engine management paramaters 
to provide smooth and reliable power as if intended by the OEM. APR's ECU Upgrade is developed 
to work within the OEM and Tier 1 Supplier specifications for engine component stress tolerances 
and performance specifications. APR's ECU Upgrades are available in octane specific versions to 
allow you to take full advantage of the fuel quality available in your area.

*Stage I ECU Upgrade*

Not only does our Stage I ECU Upgrade give you higher peak numbers of 741 horsepower and 
779 ft-lbs of torque, but also gains of up to 237 horsepower and 299lb-ft are available at lower 
RPM's with 104 RON! APR's ECU Upgrade is the best power per dollar modification for the new 
5.0 TFSI and gives it just the extra edge these cars lack from the factory without pushing the 
limits. With factory like smoothness and drivability APR's ECU Upgrade will fill the void in an 
otherwise excellent car.



















*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade Calibration Report*

Stock
As Reported by Audi
572 HP
480 TQ

Stock
As Measured by APR
597 HP
507 TQ

98 Octane RON
665 HP
716 TQ
174 HP @ 4350 RPM
237 TQ @ 3600 RPM

104 Octane RON
741 HP
779 TQ
237 HP @ 4550 RPM
299 TQ @ 3600 RPM











*Application Guide*

All C6 RS6 5.0 TFSI V10 Engines

Directport Programmed through the OEM ODBII Port - ECU does NOT need to be removed!

Currently Single Program Only

Please contact a Local APR Dealer for Pricing!


----------

